# First target nerves?



## FIREMEDIC911 (Nov 18, 2009)

What do you guy's do to deal with the dreaded first target nerves?


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

Step up and shoot first. They don't go away until that 1st arrow is loosed so instead of waiting for the boogy man to step out of the closet I offer to shoot first. I find that once I step up to the line I settle down quite a bit & can get down to business.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*deep breath*

shoot a 10 and head for target 2


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll go with both the 2 previous posts in the same order.
cheers.


----------



## FIREMEDIC911 (Nov 18, 2009)

My first target is ALWAY'S a problem and I have no idea why!!!! That BOOGIE MAN is in my head bad!!!


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Confidence, confidence, and more confidence. When you step to that line, you know you are shooting a 10/X. 

Also, The Tournament Archer has a great article by Levi Morgan about managing a 3D course. He discusses forming a plan and (for ASA) when to shoot for the 12, 14, and 10 rings. Its a really good read, and very informative. I think taking Levi's advice and going into a shoot with a gameplan eliminates a lot of nerves. If you know exactly what you are going to do if there is a 42yd turkey, or 25yd beaver, or whatever else, you will be more confident, and thus better able to execute, and hopefully make a great shot.

So make a plan. Shoot the plan. Have confidence. That's the way to beat first target nerves.

CG


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

drill an x!


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Close both eyes and let er' rip! :tongue::wink:


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

FIREMEDIC911 said:


> What do you guy's do to deal with the dreaded first target nerves?


I have a very specific shot process/mental program that I follow. Do I still have the nerves, yep, but I can shoot with them there. Also if we're scoring 12's I'll usually shoot that first shot pretty safe just to be sure I score well.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

The first shot is always a tough one, but I honestly don't get that nervous on the first one anymore. The only nervousness I experience on the first target is yardage. The first target is the hardest for me to judge for some reason. After the first one, I usually have my bearings. The last target is usually where my nerves get to me if I'm shooting well.


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

I always tell myself that my yardage will hit the target and aim center 10. I mean stair at a spot on the center 10 like your burnning a hole in it.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

I skip it and go right for the second one and then come back to it.:set1_thinking:


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Josh_Putman said:


> Close both eyes and let er' rip! :tongue::wink:


Yep, same here.

Works pretty good on targets 1 thru 20


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

I used to get nervous on every target, which is why I shot 3 different indoor leagues this winter. Now I just "shut out the voices in my head" and shoot. The spots league has helped me the most, and has improved my scores in the other 2 leagues.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Believe! confidence! Believe it ! see it! make it happened! see the shot in your mind before you actually shoot the shot! Mental imagery! it works!


----------



## kawi rider (Feb 21, 2010)

Aim small, Miss small, just step up and shoot. If you shoot first you can intimidate your opponets by your excellent shot.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't shoot well enough to get nervous. So I just hope for foam and anything better is like a bonus!!!


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Mental Game*

I tell myself to "aim with confidence" and "shoot with confidence"... Try to develop a shot routine that you can repeat and have faith in.... Then do that and let yourself know that it works and then "aim with confidence" and "shoot with confidence".... It's helped me on target number one and any time I start to get nervous because I'm doing well.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

I always said to myself, im going to shoot the best shot I can, and thats all I can do, Its not like Im goint to go up there and think, hmm I think im goint to shoot for and score an 8. Just focus on the shot and not think of it as your first shot, but just another shot. As long as you shot a few arrows at the practice range and your all warmed up, its just like flinging any other arrow. I know its hard,but try not to overcomplicate things. Good luck


----------



## Charlie1586 (Aug 25, 2009)

1) Once you pick a number, stick with it and let it go, all that you need to worry about is putting your pin where it needs to be! I don't know why you get nervous, but i know for me if i'm unsure of my yardage i get nervous and that can lead to poorly executed shots. So what I do now is, if i'm unsure of a yardage, I pick the number to the best of my ability and say "It's only an arrow right?" I literally say this to whoever i'm shooting with! What it trains me to do, is stop worrying about the yardage, more importantly missing, because that is all we are really nervous about when you get right down to it! Are all my yardages perfect? No, but i'm am very rarely off left or right, because i execute my shots properly, so when my yardages are on, I'm normally in or around the 11. 

2)I've found the less seriously you take it the better, develop a routine, so everything becomes sort of normalized. you'll find yourself concentrating more on the steps than getting nervous!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Aim small miss small


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Like what was said earlier, Shoot first. Judge your yardage and commit to it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Reach down and pluck a short and curly right before nocking your arrow...your brain will be distracted long enough to prevent a first poke choke.


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

let it fly hit a five and then hammer at 14's the rest of the day and then :darkbeer:


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*U shoot like me*



soonerman001 said:


> let it fly hit a five and then hammer at 14's the rest of the day and then :darkbeer:


I have my own targets, I always try to shoot a 14 on the Corsican Ram which is target no. 1 on my range. Usually misjudge the yardage and have to shoot target no. 2 five points down, I figured out today that shootin @ the 14's is fun but it doesn't help my score.


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

viperarcher said:


> Believe! confidence! Believe it ! see it! make it happened! see the shot in your mind before you actually shoot the shot! Mental imagery! it works!


Yea I just wonder if you can get too confident, I went to a shoot two weeks ago. Told the guys I'll shoot first, (never do that again!!!) easy 30 yard shot. 
And missed it completely. Have no idea what I did. Still don't.:angry:


----------

